# Bow Cabinet



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

My son built this as his senior high school woods project. He was unable to finish it before he graduated this past May, so we have been working on it over the summer to get it finished before he leaves for college in a month.




















It is designed to hold 6 compounds with ample storage. I made the deer antler pulls and incorporated a fan mount for my wifes 1st Turkey fan with her bow. The Euro is my daughters 1st bow kill too.

I felt lined the 3/4 dado pocket to hold the cams,..










This photo shows the upper support which captures the bow by the string.











Starting to think i need a nice target bow,...lol and a fishing rig,...haha


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, that is really nice work!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

haha fill it up ! 
that is an impressive bow cabinet


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful Very nice work!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

It looks like Rolexdr needs it much worse than me,..lol


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Nice Cabinet! I love the "Thunder-chicken" Fan in there! 
That TOTALLY just gave me an idea. THANK YOU! 

I still have my 1986 high school shop project sitting right behind me. Im gunna turn that into my BOW Cabinet. It is VERY similar to the one you and your son finished. Made with birch though.


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

zmax hunter said:


> It looks like Rolexdr needs it much worse than me,..lol


Thank z max. And you are right I hate keeping the bows in the cases. We spend all the $$ and we hide them away


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

Great job. Glad to see some schools have still got a wood shop. My high school shut theirs down. We had one of the best shops in Arkansas one of few that actually made solid oak, furniture.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

We are a small school, but the class has about 75 kids from freshmen to seniors each year. sry to hear they shut your woods down,..

My junior and senior year, i made a Cherry hutch in the same shop, with many of the same tools,...we glued everything then,..haha,..now they have these new fangled pocket screw joinery and biscuits,...etc,...haha

If any one needs dimensions,..or some how-tos,..just ask,..we have about $325 in the cabinet...

I have 2 brass cam locks left to install in the doors,..


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

hey thats perfect, I haven't seen one done like that before, I'd like to do something like that but either make it so one half was for guns, other for bows, or somehow make is so each spot could hole a gun or a bow. nice work, love the antler hardware.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

echatham said:


> hey thats perfect, I haven't seen one done like that before, I'd like to do something like that but either make it so one half was for guns, other for bows, or somehow make is so each spot could hole a gun or a bow. nice work, love the antler hardware.


The bow section is 48",..you would need closer to 60" for guns. It would be very simple to do a half gun half bow cabinet,...


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

That looks great! Nice work.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh,..you should see the doors close. After the stain and finish coat was applied,..i took the doors and drawers out to a local cabinet shop,..they installed Blumotion (Blum) Soft closing hindges and self closing drawer guides,..you just give them a little nudge and they softly close by themselves!,..Thanks For all the nice comments!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Well great looking bow cabinet. My Buddies would die if they seen something like that. They are mostly gun hunters and think my obsession with bows/bowhunting is already crazy enough..


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Very impressive! Looks like your son has quite a nack for woodworking.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow that looks really good :thumbs_up How much for mine?!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks nice.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

That is a awesome looking! You guys did a great job.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks great.

I see you have a few empty spaces. Now you need two or three more bows to fill 'em up. 

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice work. I give your son an A+ on the project


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Very impressive!


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Fine looking piece of furniture. The antler pulls really make it look great too!


----------



## jctd18 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats looks great man, never seen a bow cabinet before. I think its a great idea. Good work


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I would like to place an order!


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

kid has mad skills!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

elkbow69 said:


> Nice Cabinet! I love the "Thunder-chicken" Fan in there!
> That TOTALLY just gave me an idea. THANK YOU!
> 
> I still have my 1986 high school shop project sitting right behind me. Im gunna turn that into my BOW Cabinet. It is VERY similar to the one you and your son finished. Made with birch though.


Thats cool,..i hope you show us pics when you finish it! 
I forgot how much i enjoyed working with wood,..


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks awesome! Great job Connor!


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

nice cabinet !!!!


----------



## jcautrey (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice can you send me the dimensions I wanna build one.


----------



## Watts_2008 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks great nice job


----------



## dagenius69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow! That has to be one of the nicest bow cabinets i have ever seen. Well done!


Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boneheadoutdoor (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome! Now i have a project after my poker table!


----------



## Twosocktom (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice. Good work.

Sent from my holocomunicator


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

This cabinet was kind of a design/build project. My son was unsure what to make for his senior year, i suggested making a "Bow Cabinet",..he said ok,..give me some dimensions and tell me what you want for features,..

We are fortunate to have 10' ceilings in our house,..so bigger always looks better.

About 5 years ago,..we remodelled our kitchen and we have a large pantry cabinet which looks much like this one only taller and no glass doors,..this is what i based the design on.

Any kitchen cabinet type shop can make the basic structure,..the doors,..and drawers,..

But it was how to hang the bows which i struggled with. I really had considered hooks from the ceiling,..however,...I remembered seeing a bow rack on the Mathews website and considered buying one of them in a 48" length and cutting it down to fit my cabinet,..What i realized tho, was that the www.bowtrax.com system would not work with my bow,..the face is too wide, my z7x only has about 2" between the string stop damper and where my peep sight is served to the string.

So,..I decided to make my own,..the photo below shows the cut out which you need,..or the "J-hook". After constucting mine,..i know it could be simplified,..for example,..if a person started with a 3/4 x6' piece of wood,..start with it 1 or 2 inches longer than the cabinet,..I would 1st rip 3/4" from the boards length,..then rip the remainder in half. you have to determine what spacing you want,..i chose 6",..find the center of the 3/4 board and the center of the shelf board,..adjust your table saw for a 1/4" depth of cut,..hold them both together for the first pass thru the saw,...then you will need to make a series of passes across the saw to create the back open slot in the shelf board,..mine is 3/4" in total width.

Once all of these cuts are made,..i used a biscuit jointer and place a biscuit in between each groove for the strings,..however,..this cut has still not been made,..i also used about 5 biscuits across the back of the shelf board to the vertical board,..i glued and clamped it and let it sit over night,...the next day,..i removed the clamps,...andjusted the table saw to just over 3/4" cut,..and made each pass thru the saw to make the string entrance groove,..the rest is just sanding and finish work there,..

The bottom piece was simple with a helper,..i clamped a piece of wood across the table saw. after installing a 3/4" dado head to the saw, i used a staight edge from the center of the dado and made a mark on the clamped board. I then made the 6 centered marks for where the dados will be centered with the j-hook where the string will sit ,.then all one has to do is a couple tests on some scrap wood,..the saw i used ,..it took 9 turns from a bottom out position to raise the head into the board to cut the dado to about 5/8" of depth,..this is where the helper is very handy,..he can line up marks while you can crank the blade up and down,...

I hope this helps some of you with your projects,..i can see making a wall mount bow holder using this method without the cabinet,...the possibilities seem endless!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

There are a few things to also consider,..if you want drawers and are building this yourself,...just be aware that different drawer guides require different drawer build specs,..ie,..for the guides we used,..our drawers had to be 3/8" less than the drawer opening in width,...and required a 3/8" inset or reveal in the bottom of the drawer,...

This cabinet has a solid oak face frame, doors, the bow rack, and drawer front,..the back is 1/4" oak veneered plywood,...and the walls, top and bottom pieces are all made with oak veneered plywoods,.1/2" and finish grade on both sides.

I bought the red velvet in hobby lobby for .25,..came in a 11 x 12" sheet,...I used a large paper shear to cut my strips and made several extras,..check each one for fit,..then spray with a light coat of 3m spray adhesive and stick in place,..other colors are available..


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I also maed the antler hardware,..having numerous matched sets o f antlers will make it easier to pick and choose what you want,...they too can be bought online but are a bit pricey,...i have $6 in my door pulls,...i bought the $1.99 plate (4),...then i bought a 1.99 pull knob (8),..i cut off the back or stem of the knob,..ran it thru the drill press so an 8-32 screw would slip thru it,...and cut, drilled, and tapped 8=32 threads in the antler,..also polished and sanded on them smoothing the cuts and edges...


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

TTT, just curious, has anyone else made one similar to this? some of you said you maybe planned too. (waiting to see your pics)

still trying to figure out what i was doing with my math in the last post. $6, should have read $24,...


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice Zmax!


----------



## Deer_Sniper (Jun 16, 2011)

just awesome.... would love to do one of those...


----------



## Bhamilton (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice !! My son has been thinking of something simular ill have to show him this one!!


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

i hope too make a similar cabinet this month here in the granite state


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

Very classy display piece. You should be proud.


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice!! We weren't aloud to make something like that while I was in high school but still made a great clock and folding table and cutting board... Ok we didn'talr anything cool!! But congrats guys!!


----------

